# Australian Shareholders Association



## Fleeta (13 June 2005)

Is anybody a member of the Australian Shareholder Association? I heard something about them the other day so I looked up their website and they charge $95 p.a. to provide you with (publicly available..i think) information. So I really don't see what the deal is with them...it looks like a sham to me.


----------



## RichKid (13 June 2005)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> Is anybody a member of the Australian Shareholder Association? I heard something about them the other day so I looked up their website and they charge $95 p.a. to provide you with (publicly available..i think) information. So I really don't see what the deal is with them...it looks like a sham to me.




Fleeta,
I've seen them in the media doing a lot of lobbying against bad mgmt and stubbourn co's, they also have educational material and seminars etc. An advocacy group for shareholders basically. The opposite of something like a CEO's club or a big business chamber of commerce. The site had lots of info for members from memory. Not my kinda thing as I trade short term but investors generally and MUL holders in particular may like to join. Looks legit, they have some clout and liaise with fund managers. Do a search on google and you'll see them come up a lot.


----------

